# Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Tina 151 days ~ Nadia 140 days



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally got a few pictures of baby bellies today so I thought it was time for a post! I've had my goats almost a year now and this will be our 1st time delivering babies. We had bottle babies last year but we got them when they were almost weaned. Super excited! I ca

1st up is Tina. Last year (her FF) she had quards.. I'm already wondering how many kids she has in there! Poor girl has really slowed down the last few weeks. She had a heat on Oct. 5th and then a 5 day heat on Oct. 10th. She was with the buck from Oct. 1st to the 15th. I saw the buck breed her several times on both the 5th and the 10th.

Here she is tonight:

















Her daughter is due shortly after her. Nadia was bred on Oct. 19th. She will be 13 months old when her kids are due. Really hoping she only has 1-2 kids in there. I'm worried I should have waited until she was older to breed her. Her baby belly is much smaller then her moms.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies*

How exciting for you!! Don't be too surprised if Tina has just 2, those stretched bellies are deceiving!

Nadia could have 2 in there...she looks wide enough but without a side pic it's hard to say how deep she is.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Waiting on our 1st Babies*

Hehe Liz.. I was just joking with my friend saying watch Tina have 1 or 2 and Nadia give me 3-4. Silly goats! Always keeping me on my toes!

Here are some side photos from last week

Tina:

















Nadia:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies*

Lookin' good :greengrin: Can't wait to see the babies :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies*

I can't wait either... very nice... :thumb:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Waiting on our 1st Babies...Question added*

Just wondering how soon they can start to have a discharge? Nadia is not due until Mid March and she is getting really puffy/red in the back. She also had a cloudy/white stringy goo hanging from her last night. Didn't get a pick of the stringy goo but here is her backside... Her mom (who is due a few weeks before her is not as "puffy" or showing any discharge yet. I know they are all different, just making sure this is normal?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Question added*

What day is she on?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Question added*

It's normal. :thumb: They're looking good...can't wait for babies!!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Question added*

She was last in heat on Oct. 19th. So 150 days should be March 17th. So almost 8 weeks to go.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Question added*

Looks like some cute kids are coming your way in March!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Question added*

Just thought I would post a new pick of poor Tina. 4-5 weeks to go.. I swear the last few weeks are going to go by SO slow!



















She still goes out to the pasture but she is slowing down a little bit. Laying around more.

She had her CDT shot about 6 months ago. Is it okay to give her another one? I would really like the babies to get the added immunity but I don't know if you can over do it?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Question added*

I would re-vaccinate.... but others may chime in with other suggestions...(sorry, not a very confident answer..) And YES .. these last few weeks are SO LONGGGGGGG...
Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Question added*

I would re vaccinate...it is best to do it 1 month before she kids...but.. if you can get it within 2 weeks... to when she kids ...the kids will at least be a bit protected.... it is better than nothing... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Question added*

We are getting so excited! Anyone wanna guess how many babies are in there!  Poor girl is getting so big! Think :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:!

She will be 150 days on either March 3rd or March 8th. (She had a 5 day heat)

BTW: How close does she look? Do you think she will keep us waiting until the 8th? Her udder has really started to fill the last few days and she is getting puffy in the back.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Getting closer!!!*

I'd say triplets for Nadia. Probably a single for her daughter. She might have twins though. My girls are due in 10 days. EEEEEE! Can't wait for yours or mine!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Getting closer!!!*

Lookin good, and a pretty girl to boot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Getting closer!!!*

They look really good.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Getting closer!!! 4 days to *

This last week is going by SO slow!!! LOL

Poor Tina seems so uncomfortable! She wont let me touch her anymore which is so weird because she always loved to be pet. She wont let me touch her belly or feel for ligs... I've been up and down the last several nights checking on her cause she is stretching, grunting, and sooo restless! 
Her back legs kinda look "posty" to me... her udder is filling but not nearly as full as it was last year when she was in milk... Oh, please let her go soon!! She better not keep those kids in past her due date! :hair: I don't think I can stand the anticipation any longer! LOL


















How many you think she has in there? Her belly is hanging really low to the ground too.. 









Think we will at least get trips? I would LOVE :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: hehehe being wishful


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Getting closer!!! 4 days to *

She's getting there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Getting closer!!! 4 days to *

:thumbup:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Tina 150 days today*

Tina's still got me waiting! She is on day 150 days today.. We have had wonderful weather all week. Highs in the 70-80's.... Tonight its all gonna change..High winds and Thunderstorms rolling in the next 2 days... Tomorrows high in the mid 40's. :hair:

Now I'm twice as nervous! I don't feel prepared for kids in the cold! I have a heat light wired (and zip tied) up about 4 feet off the ground inside the kidding pen but it wont warm it up more then a few degrees. We converted a chain link dog kennel into a kidding pen. It has a tin roof and tarps on all sides. It at least blocks the wind.

How cold can babies tolerate it as long as they are dry?

Don't really expect her to go tonight but I could be very wrong. Still no discharge but her udder is really full & tight now. I haven't been able to find her ligs for days.... Oh geezz.. I never expected waiting on kids to be so stressful! :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Re: Waiting on our 1st Babies ~ Tina 150 days today*

She still looks to have some filling of that udder to do...and kids are surprisingly hardy with cold, dry them well and be sure they get full bellies and have a nice deep dry bed for them.
I've had kids born in single digits and they've done well, I don't expect you'll see temps that cold but it sounds like you're prepared!
Hope she goes soon!


----------

